# VAG Tuner LIVE - 10th July *** NOW WITH PICTURES ***



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

*GOOD NEWS PEOPLE!*

After all of the *15 FREE tickets* for the VAG Tuner show were snapped-up, I've not managed to secure *
15!!! EXTRA FREE tickets* to the show from the organisers.

As it's now so close to the show date, I'm going to have to meet people at the Donnington Services (right by the circuit entrance) to give them out (rather than post them) - as it is, I'm meeting a group of us at the services at 7.45am on Sunday to give tickets out, after which we'll drive into the site en convoy.

So, if anyone wants a FREE ticket (worth £15) to *'VAG Tuner Live'* then please message me.
___________________________________________________









*Once again VAG Tuner will be returning to Donnington Circuit for their premium VAG performance show* - earlier this year _(*on glorious July 10th* - the October show last year was a little chilly),_ and with the added option to book track sessions to drive YOUR car around the famous Donnington race track!

Official website: http://www.vagtuner.co.uk/

*And one again the TT Forum will have a stand at the show!*
All marques are welcome - 1, 2 or 3 - as long as it's a TT.

******* FREE TICKET DRAW! ***** (see the post below)*
Booking tickets is easy - just click on the link below, choose your ticket _(Public/Clubs),_ choose the _'Parking Option'_ from the drop-down menu _(Audi TT mk1 Forum)_ and add that to the cart. If you also want to add a track session* add that, then check out and pay. Simples!
http://shop.vagtuner.co.uk/collections/ ... -july-2016

* I've been advised by the organisers that specialist track day insurance isn't needed to drive in a track session, though if you really value your car you should seriously consider it - once you sign the waiver you've only yourself to blame if you wreck it!
Check with your insurer if you're covered or if they'll add it. _(Maybe someone on here could recommend a good insurer for track day cover?)_

Again this year I'm inviting the Mk1 Forum & Community Facebook group to join us - all TT's together in a show of unity, bringing the communities together. The event organisers will reserve enough space for us to all park up, with group stand entry from 8am (Joe Public get in from 9am.) Cars need to be in and on-stand by 10am please.
If you've already bought a ticket and not chosen 'Audi TT mk1 Forum' as a group option let me know and we'll get it changed so you can park on the stand.

There's an option to book a shorter 30-minute track session between 11am-12.30pm, prices to be confirmed but possibly around the £30 mark. If anyone's interested in one of those them please say below.

Track session are likely to be:
0900-1100. 2 hours open pit @ £75 - Drive as many laps as you want in 2 hours - drive, take a break, drive some more, repeat!
1100-1230 mixed club bookings (and maybe 2x 30 mins to go on general sale.) Possibly £30 per 30 mins.
1230-1300 track break
1300-1500. 2 hours open pit @ £75 - as the morning session.
1500-1700. 2 hours open pit @ £75 - as the morning session

They'll be lots of exhibitors and things to see/do there on the day too, so it's not all just track action!

_So, read the VAG Tuner Live website, see what's happening, who's exhibiting/selling what, and come along and get involved - your TT doesn't have to be in concourse condition to attend, or a big-turbo'd track-day monster - just come along and join in and have fun. That's compulsory!_

Hopefully see you all there.


----------



## VOOA (Mar 23, 2016)

How many can the stand / club parking hold? Interested but might turn up on the day

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Stand size is open-ended - if 10 people buy tickets and choose 'TT Forum' from the drop-down menu they'll give us enough space for 10 - if 100 do it we'll get space to park 100 cars! I guess this way they have more control and avoid having half-empty stands that groups have struggled to fill, while others are packed in like sardines!

I imagine if you decide to turn up on the day you'll be in general public parking - not ideal . With a little forward planning it's cheaper to buy a ticket in advance and have the reassurance of having a place on the stand.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

So my ticket for the show turned up this week - anyone else got theirs?

If not then there's still plenty of time to buy a ticket and book a place on the TT Forum stand.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2016)

Milltek Sport VAG Tuner Live
Iconic venue -Donington Circuit
Date - 10th July 2016
Web - vagtuner.co.uk £15 per car bargain (up to 5 adults / under 16s go free)
Vag Tuner - VW Audi Performance Events
Open Pit - £75/2 hours
Supported by biggest names - 
Milltek Adrian Flux REVO Bilstein Ramair VRS AET KW Scorpion Forge Volkwagen Racing PSI Shark Cobra APR / Awesome Eibach to name a few 
Don't miss this ...your club is registered so make sure you book your tickets asap go to www.vagtuner.co.uk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

******* FREE TICKET GIVE-AWAY ******
*********** VAG Tuner LIVE *********** 
*********** 10th July 2016 ************









Hi all,

Those good people at Audi Tuner Magazine have given me 15, yes *FIFTEEN!!!* free tickets to give away to members of the TT Forum. This includes a place on the TT Forum stand in the club display area.

I propose to do this via a draw*, so please get your name down below if you want a ticket and can definitely go. 
Please get your names down by 6pm next Saturday 25th July.

_*I'm going to the Goodwood Festival of Speed on Sunday 26th, and hopefully can find a driver or celebrity to pull the names out of my hat (and might even film it to show here.)_

Don't forget you can book on to one of the track sessions to take your car around the famous Donnington circuit too (whether you're Lewis Hamilton or driving Miss Daisy, it's still worth giving it a go!)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

See the first post for news on *EXTRA FREE TICKETS* I'm giving away&#8230;


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep, they arrived today - I have *15 FREE tickets* and places on the TT Forum stand to give away.









If anyone wants one then drop me a p/m.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Pictures please


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

And there will be (lots!), once I've sorted through them all...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Martin!

I hope the rain held off for you yesterday -----> it was very nice and sunny at the GTI [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunny? I think I've got 2nd degree sunburn!!! [smiley=sunny.gif] 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Glad you had good weather too 8)


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

Here's a cheeky one from behind


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's a small selection of mine (and I do mean 'small' - there was so much on display in the paddock and running out on track I went through two camera batteries!)

The good news is that *VAG Tuner Live* has already been confirmed for next year, so keep an eye out for an details and everyone come along.

















































































All pics ©MartinRitchie


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

&#8230;and a few more&#8230;








































































All pictures ©MartinRitchie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures Martin! Looks like you had a brilliant time


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

It was pretty good Dani, I just wish I'd gone into the in-field and had a wander around there to see a bit more of the track and scope out photo-opp positions.

But the cars on display were great, people really friendly, and track action good to watch. I'll definitely go again next year.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Got to put it in my diary then


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes indeedy Dani - if Inters doesn't go ahead next year (with Shakespear Raceway being sold for housing development) it might just be your next best option for a show that weekend!

And a good show it is too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure though that Autometrix will find a new venue for GTI as they've done in the past. Hopefully the two events will be on different weekends next year!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like you had a good time Martin


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

It was a good day John, hopefully see you at a meet sometime over the summer?


----------

